# Modifier - - Help!!



## SFowler150 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey all, hoping someone can help me. 
A patient came in for an US Sonohysterography saline infusion at our OP Center. The Doc had to cancel the procedure because he couldn't advance the catheter. The cath introduction CPT is 58340. Is there any modifier that we can append to this CPT code to report that the procedure was cancelled. My first thought was 74, but this is a procedure that doesn't use sedation or anesthesia. Your help is appreciated!


----------



## rainfly17 (Jan 14, 2010)

Modifier 52


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Modifier 53*

I disagree with Rainfly.  I believe, based on the scenario that you have given, that modifier 53 for discontinued procedure would be more appropriate.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 16, 2010)

I would use 53 if this is physician billing.  73 and 74 are facility only so if you are billing for the facility use the 73


----------



## hsmith67 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Modifier*

I agree with the other two, 53 would be the correct modifier.
Hunter Smith, CPC


----------



## dphillips (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, i agree with the others that 53 is appropriate


----------

